# Ih 350



## Fifthwheel (Jul 13, 2008)

I need to make a new pin for the lever gear assemby in the steering box. Does anyone know the dimensions for this pin, or how to find a detail drawing? There is not enough left of it to figure out its length. A picture of the gear would also help.
Thanks
FifthWheel


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Try going into caseih.com and find the part you are looking for, they may show dementions. Also they will have a picture of the gear. Once into caseih.com just put un 350 for model number.
caseman-d


----------



## Fifthwheel (Jul 13, 2008)

caseman-d
The part is on International 350 Utility Chassis drawing 247 detail 27. It is the dowel pin that is the part of assembly that mates with the worm gear. It is opposite the teeth. It is not available separately but I can make one if I new the dimensions


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Contact your dealer and have them contact CNH and they may have a drawing of the part. When we were IH dealer we coud call and they would send us a drawing if we were having problems with a part number.
caseman-d


----------



## Fifthwheel (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Caseman.
I did not get a reply from Case. Guess they were busy. I took matters into my own hands. I made a cast of the steering cam, took dimensions off it and made a drawing of the pin based on the clearance in the spiral. A machine shop made me a pin, ground off the old pin, and attached the new one. The box has been reassembled and works quite well. I am sure the pin is not perfect but will certainly last longer than the driver.

If anyone wants a copy of the drawing, I can email it to them.


----------

